# IBCC equivalent certificate for A & O levels



## haby7 (May 15, 2011)

Salam 2 all 
OK this is regarding IBCC equivalent certificate which i recently got made from Karachi branch of IBCC for A & Olevels My original result is 4 C's in A level while 6 A's in IGCSE. As par IBCC rules my 5 olevels and 3 Alevels grades must b taken in account therefore my total percentage for Pre-medical becomes 77.45 and 852 marks. IBCC didnt not provide separate equivalence certificates/separate marks for each A and O level but It just provided me with 1 equivalence certificate with aggregated marks and total percentage for both A and O levels which is 77.45% but in order to apply in any University(NUST in ma case) I need separate marks for matriculation and FSC (Pre-medical).So, Do I have 2 to calculate these marks on my own with some formula or there is some other procedure or i l have to get da separate certificates made and how can I sort this out.Plz reply ASAP as I dont have time & I cant make the certificates again. #baffled PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ some one help me in dis regard ..... thanks#sad 
Hoping 2 get a areply soon , inshallah.... 10x:happy: !!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Read our forum rules first. Thanks. http://medstudentz.com/announcements-info/17-general-rules.html


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

I think the equivalence you have got is for FSC and you need to apply separtely for Metric equivalence. On the IBCC form you need to tick the correct equivalence and pay the fee as well. Unversity will want to see equivalence certificate from IBCC not your own calculation.

Regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

haby7 said:


> Salam 2 all
> OK this is regarding IBCC equivalent certificate which i recently got made from Karachi branch of IBCC for A & Olevels My original result is 4 C's in A level while 6 A's in IGCSE. As par IBCC rules my 5 olevels and 3 Alevels grades must b taken in account therefore my total percentage for Pre-medical becomes 77.45 and 852 marks. IBCC didnt not provide separate equivalence certificates/separate marks for each A and O level but It just provided me with 1 equivalence certificate with aggregated marks and total percentage for both A and O levels which is 77.45% but in order to apply in any University(NUST in ma case) I need separate marks for matriculation and FSC (Pre-medical).So, Do I have 2 to calculate these marks on my own with some formula or there is some other procedure or i l have to get da separate certificates made and how can I sort this out.Plz reply ASAP as I dont have time & I cant make the certificates again. #baffled PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ some one help me in dis regard ..... thanks#sad
> Hoping 2 get a areply soon , inshallah.... 10x:happy: !!!


Hi Haby7, hope your matter resolved successfully..
Please let us know what was the outcome coz my situation is similiar too..so It would be helpful to know.. thanks n Best of luck


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

Salman_Khaliq said:


> Hi Haby7, hope your matter resolved successfully..
> Please let us know what was the outcome coz my situation is similiar too..so It would be helpful to know.. thanks n Best of luck


can you also post your subjects and marks that IBCC took into consideration to workout your Equivalence percentage, whenever you can easily.. 
This'll help me and many others to roughly calculate our percentages and would prepare us for taking the right decisions in advance.. Many thanks


----------



## balawal0786 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Equivalance Query*

Hi, I am a dual national who has given his O levels from Pakistan. I have given all my O levels except urdu meaning i have given pak studies and islamiat, however, owing to the fact that i shifted from UK to Pakistan in 02 i had no knowhow of Urdu so didn't give it. Instead of it i did take an additional optional subject bringing my tally to 8 even without urdu, will i be entitled to a o level equivalence after all this? Similarly i have also given my A levels from Pakistan, will i still also be entitled to an A level equivalence in that respect as well? Thank you


----------

